# حبات السكر والعميل



## المهندس166 (3 أغسطس 2006)

حبات السكر والعميل​"بقلم م/عارف محمد سمان في 1/8/2006"



أنت الآن في ضيافة صديق عزيز عليك.. يفرح بك... يستقبلك بحفاوة.. يقدّم لك كوباً من الشاي، لأنه يعلم أنك تحب الشاي..!! غير أنك حين تذوقته امتعضت جداً، وظهر الامتعاض على وجهك.. لماذا ؟ لأنه شديد المرارة ، لا يوجد به سكر على الإطلاق !...… 
أدرك الصديق هذا بسرعة فبادر يعتذر إليك .. ويخبرك أن السكر في قاع الكوب.. وأنه نسي أن يحركه..ثم ناولك ملعقة لتحرِّك بها السكر كما تريد.. ولما تذوقت الشاي هذه المرة..هززت رأسك إعجاباً ، وارتشفت استمتاعاً . . وشكرت سعيداً ..!!
ولكن ما علاقة السكر بالعميل أو العملاء !!؟؟ , إن السكر كان موجودا في قاع الكوب ولكن لم يظهر تأثيره إلا عندما تم تحريكه وذاب في ماء الشاي.. وهنا بيت القصيد إذ أن العلاقة المميزة والمحترمة بيننا وبين عملائنا تكون موجودة أصلا ولكن تحتاج إلى تحريك .. فكيف نقوم بتحريك قطع السكر التي تكون بيننا وبين عملائنا ؟؟ . 

* نقوم بذلك بالتعابير الجميلة كالاستقبال المطلوب والكلمة الطيبة والابتسامة البيضاء وغيرها... فكم من شركة أوبنك تود أن تعود إليهم حتى ولم تكن لك حاجة, وغيرهم فإنك تتعهد لنفسك ولهم بعدم الرجوع حتى ولو لحاجة !!!. 

* نقوم بذلك بأداء الخدمة على الوجه المطلوب حسب ما يتوقعه ويطلبه العميل, ولا يكتفي بذلك بل إننا نحرك جميع طاقتنا السكرية لكي تكون خدماتنا متميزة عن غيرنا حباً وحفاوةً بعملائنا. 

* نقوم بذلك أيضا بمتابعة وتتحسس عملائنا بعد تقديم الخدمة لهم و إدراكنا السريع لما يزعجهم, إن ذلك يترك أثراً عظيما في نفسية عملائنا, فلو لم يكن هذا المضيف متابعا لوجه مضيفه بعد تقديم كوب الشاي له لما أدرك سبب امتعاضه وكانت النتيجة تصحيح الوضع سريعا كما يجب. فهذه المتابعة وتلقي التغذية المرتجعة من عملائنا يجعلنا نتلافى أخطاءنا و نطور في خدماتنا على أكمل وجه حسب متطلبات وتوقعات عملائنا. 



ولعل كثيرا من الشركات والمؤسسات قد فطنت إلى حبات السكر الموجودة بينها وبين عملائها فقامت بتحريكها على أتم وجه وذلك مثلا بفتح الفروع الكثيرة لتكون قريبة من كل عملائها , وتقليل وقت الخدمة إلى أقصى حد وتوفير أساليب الراحة والمتعة لهم وغيرها من الخدمات كالاتصال المباشر وغير المباشر لكل عملائها. 

وأذكر على سبيل المثال قصة قريب لي ميسور الحال وكانت عنده سيارة راقية وقام بتغيرها بأخرى جديدة من نفس الشركة , فسألته متعجبا لما لم تغير نوع السيارة فإنه يوجد أقوى منها وأجود, فرد علي وقال" بصراحة إن العناية والميزات التي أجدها في هذه الشركة عند كل زيارة لهم تأسرني وتجعلني لا أجد بديلا مناسبا عنها" .

قد يقول قائل كل ذلك من حبات سكر كانت موجودة في قاع كوب...., نعم إن من يعرف مقدار حبات السكر ويعرف فن تحريكها وإطلاق طاقاتها أولاً لاشك أنه يفوز برضا عملائه سريعا والعكس صحيح تماما, فمتى نعرف نحن ؟؟؟؟ . 


بقلم: م/عارف محمد سمان في 1/8/2006


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

فمتى نعرف نحن؟؟؟

نقل موفق المهندس166 وشي جميل حقا

تحياتي:7:


----------



## alsoory (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أول شي أحب أتشكر المهندس166 على نقل هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي يحتاج الى لفت نظر ثانيا أبدي اعجابي بالمهندس عارف محمد سلمان على هذا المقال الجميل والتشابيه الرائعه بالرغم بأن السكر هو أحد أعدائي وبنفس الوقت لا أقاومه مع اني مريض بالسكر 
ما علينا
خدمه الزبون خلال البيع وبناء علاقه مع الزبون هي أفضل ما تقدمه الشركات أو المنظمات الربحيه وغير الربحيه وليش ذلك فقط بل خدمه ما بعد البيع هي بحد ذاتها محفز للزبون بأن يستمر مع البائع 
سوف أعطيكم مثالين من تجربتي الشخصيه
الأول يوضح كيفيه ارضاء الزبون والثاني لا أعلم لكني كرهت الممول

المثال الأول:

اشتريت غساله من شركه Lg معروفه لدى الكل
خلال تواجدي بالمعرض لاقيت أرقى ترحيب وتهليل وضيافه صح هي كانت أغلى شوي من ماركات أخرى بس في مثل عنا يقول ( طعمي العين يستحي التم -الفم-) وأنا استحيت واشتريت الغساله لانو كنت أبحث على الرخص بس تعاملهم أبهرني المهم
على فكره هالكلام من ما يقارب 3 سنين
بعد شهر من شراء الغساله صار فيها عطل اتصلت عليهم
طبعا كان ذلك خلال فتره الضمان وجاء فريق الصيانه واعتذروا وأخذوا الغساله وكان فيها عيب مصنعي وقطعه الغيار غير متوفره فكان لازم أنتظر 3 أيام سألوني وقتها هل انت محتاج لغساله ممكن نعطيك وحده جديده فقلت لاء راح استنى الثلاث أيام
وبالفعل بعد 3 أيام اتصلوا بي وقدموا الى المنزل وركبوا الغساله واعتذروا بلطف وفوق كل هذا قدمولي مكنسه صاروخ كتعبير عن اسفهم يعني صراحه تعامل مش طبيعي وقتها ما ندمت اني شريت من عندهم
بعد سنتين كان الضمان مخلص وتعطلت الغساله وكانت الساعه حوالي 12 بالليل وكان عندهم خدمه الصيانه متوافره 24 ساعه فقلت خليني اجربها
بالفعل اتصلت وقدموا الي وكشفوا على الغساله وراحوا وجابوا القطعه وركبوها ومن غير أي زياه في أسعار الصيانه ومن يومها خلص عندي اعتقاد انو Lg أحسن شركه بالالكترونيات.



المثال الثاني:

في حوالي منتصف شهر 7 الماضي يوليو كنت حاجز على شركه طيران ماراح أذكر الاسم وكان مفروض تقلع الرحله الساعه 10 و خمسون دقيقه مساءا تتوقعون متى أقلعت الطياره

والله أقلعت الساعه 3 ونصف صباحا يعني مايقارب 4 ساعات ونصف ونحن ننتظر في المطار طبعا ضحكوا علينا بوجبه عشاء مش ولا بد بمطعم المطار
واعتذر طاقم الطيران على التأخير احنا كزبائن ما نفضل الاعتذرات وين نصرفها يعني جد والله دائما الزبون يفضل الشي الملموس حتى لو كان قلم بسعر تافه بس احنا ماحصلنا اي ترضيه ههههههه
ومو بس كذا لما جيت برجع علشان اربع كيلو زياده بالوزن يدفعوني على الكيلو ما يقارب 30 ريال وكان تعاملهم جدا سئ
انا دفعت بس في ناس راجعه مطفره من السفر وهذا طبيعي واحد رايح اجازه والله شوفت عيني خلوهم يفضو الأغراض ويخلوها بالمطار الصراحه عيب
وبعدها حلفت اني ما احجز على هالشركه من شدة سوء التعامل مع الزبائن أو العملاء


فشوفوا الفرق بالتعامل
الزبون شخص طيب ماراح أقول ينضحك عليه بالكلمه الحلوه لا بس شخص لاقى احترام وتقدير من مكان معين أكيد ماراح ينسى هذا الشئ 


أرجو اني ما كون طولت عليكم
وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا اهلا [BLINK]لوليش[/BLINK] والله معك حق والف سلامة من السكري......... 
مشاركة جميلة منك واود ان اضيف امثلة اخرى لعضو كريم samehnour
من مدونه له


أمثلة واقعية​
مثال: اذهب إلى السوبر ماركت الذي يعتبر مكان تقديم خدمة جيدة و لاحظ هل موظف الحسابات حياك…. هل قال لك شكراً في نهاية زيارتك أو قال لك أي شيء مثل أسعدتنا زيارتك….في الأغلب الأعم لم يحدث بل ولم ينظر إليك و إن قلت أنت شكراً لن يقول لك عفواً

مثال: تحدث مع موظف ما في الاستقبال لشركة ما أو يعمل في خدمة العملاء أو المبيعات. لاحظ أنه في أغلب الأحيان يعاملك كما يعامل صديقه منذ الطفولة فلا يعطيك أي اهتمام خاص ولا يستخدم الكلمات التي تستخدم مع الغرباء لإبداء الاحترام

مثال: صديق لي لم يستطع سحب نقود من ماكينات صرف النقد الآلية فاتصل بالبنك و تحدث مع شخص ما – ربما كان من خدمة العملاء- و لم يصل معه إلى حال فأبلغه أنه سوف يوقف التعامل مع ذلك البنك فرد عليه الموظف بأن عميل أو اثنان لن يؤثرا في البنك

مثال: صديق لي أخبرني عن شركة تبيع سيارات لموظفين شركة ما، و لم تقم بالدعاية لسيارتهم لدى الموظفين بالمقابلات الشخصية و قال مسئول الشركة أنه يفضل بيع عدد أقل دون محاولة إقناع الموظفين بمزايا السيارة


أمثلة من الخارج​

مثال: شركة بريد خاصة تقوم بتوصيل البريد في إقل من يوم و إذا وصل الشىء المرسل بعد الثانية عشرة َ ظهراَ من اليوم التالي، تقوم بإعادة ثمن الإرسال للمرسل

مثال: صديق لي كان يشتري وجبة سريعة ووجد لوحة بجوار البائع مكتوب عليها أنه إذا لم يبتسم لك الموظف مرة واحدة على الأقل أثناء تلقي طلبك فمن حقك الحصول على الوجبة مجانا

مثال: عند الاتصال تلفونياً بخدمة العملاء لشركة ما تجد أن الموظف دائماً يكرر عبارات معينة في البداية و النهاية. ففي البداية يرحب بك و يقول لك أنه في خدمتك اليوم و يعطيك اسمه ثم يسألك عن ما يستطيع أن يخدمك به اليوم. و في النهاية يخبرك يتأكد أنه ليس لديك أي طلب آخر و يتمنى أن تكون راض عن الخدمة. أحياناً يتم إخبارك مسبقأً ان المكالمة قد تكون مسجلة للمحافظة على مستوى الخدمة

مثال: شركة ما تقوم ببيع ملابس و أجهزة و خلافه. عند شرائك لجهاز ما تقوم باستلامه من المخزن الموجود في نفس المكان. إذا انتظرت أكثر من خمس دقائق حتى تستلم جهازك فإن الموظف يعطيك وصل بتخفيض يساوي حوالي 25 جنيهاً مصرياَ عند شرائك المرة القادمة 

أخيرأً فقد رأيت قلة من شركات تحاول تحسين خدماتها و هذا أمر جيد. إن اهتمامنا بالعملاء امر أساسي لتطوير أنفسنا و إمكان المنافسة عالمياً


ورابط المدونة

http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/05/01/c1/

تحياتي


----------



## alsoory (4 أغسطس 2006)

الله يسلمك يا أحلى نشرفه 

بس عندي تعقيب على الموضوع 
صحيح انه يوجد شركات عربيه بدأت تهتم بالزبون وكيفيه أرضائه لكنها قليله 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا نعامل نحن كزبائن بهذه الطريقه وغيرنا في بلدان اخرى يعامل بطريقه رائعه؟ بالفعل حاجه تحير 
هل هو جهل الزبون العربي ؟ لا
هل هو عدم مبالاة الشركات العربيه بالربح؟ لا أظن
هل هو الأحتكار لبعض السلع؟ أيضا لا أظن فهناك الان انفتاح كبير في غالبية المجالات

والله لم أجد جواب يبرر معامله هذه الشركات للزبائن بهذه الطريقه السيئه

شكرا


----------



## alsoory (4 أغسطس 2006)

اسف يا صناعة المعمار
قصدي أكتب يا أحلى مشرفه 
سامحيني غلط مطبعي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الحقيقة يا ولاء فتحت موضوع مهم جدا وانا مثلك اريد ان اعرف السبب الاكبر:81: 

برايي ان روح التنافس في الغرب اعلى بكثير من عندنا, بالتالي الشركات او المصانع الغربية ستركز على الجانب النفسي واللباقة في التعامل لتحتفظ بزبائنها وتجلب غيرهم الى جانب جودة الخدمة او المنتج. 

وامر اخر هو رضى الموظف في عمله فهذا ينعكس على طباعه مع الزبون:3: 

وننتظر اراء باقي الاخوة ..........


----------



## المهندس166 (5 أغسطس 2006)

*مشاركات عظيمة*

الاخوة الأعضاء (صناعة المعمار وalsoory ) 
شكرا لكم على تفاعلكم الرائع مع موضوعي 
وأرجو من الإخوة المشاركة ولو بموقف حصل معكم عن خدمة العميل مع مراعاة تجنب ذكر اسماء الشركات ما أمكن (خصوصا في الحالات السلبية ) .
ولا تنسوا أن الحركة فيها بركة (تحريك جبات السكر فجرت الطاقات ) !!!

م/عارف :55:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اضيف ايضا جانب الوعي و الجهل ....

كثير من المدراء يجهل تاثير الكلمة الطيبة والمعاملة اللبقة والخدمة المريحة ولا يعطيها وزنا 

تسلم يا المهندس166


----------



## المهندس166 (6 أغسطس 2006)

alsoory قال:


> الله يسلمك يا أحلى نشرفه
> 
> بس عندي تعقيب على الموضوع
> صحيح انه يوجد شركات عربيه بدأت تهتم بالزبون وكيفيه أرضائه لكنها قليله
> ...


تحب تعرف الجواب !!! 
إنها طريقة التفكير .... نعم التفكير الذي غاب عن كثير من الناس , فكلنا في هذا العالم يريد الربح ولكن لا يستوي معنى الربح عند كل الناس !! ..فان طريقة التفكير لجلب الربح تختلف .... بمعنى أن بعض التجار مثلا همه الربح السريع بأي وسيلة وغيره همه الربح البسيط ولكن المستمر دعني احلل معك الموضوع : 
سؤال : من الذي يجلب لك الربح ؟ 
الجواب : الزبون أو العميل .... هنا تختلف طريقة التفكير 
معظم تجارنا طريقتهم في البيع كالتالي :
-اعلان كبير غير صحيح 100 % هدفه جذب العميل .
-بيع سريع وخطف للقيمة فاذا اردت التفاوض قال لك فكر في كل شي إلا ارجاع المبلغ (البضاعة التي تباع لا ترجع ولا تستبدل) .
-خدمات غير كافية بعد البيع لماذا لانه لا يريد ان يخصر .
اليس كذلك !!!!!
والمحور الثاني في التفكير هو حصر اعتبار أن العميل هو الذي يشتري من البضاعة فقط .... 
طبعا التفكير السليم عكس ماذكر أعلاه بلإضافة أن العميل ليس هو الزبون الذي يشتري فقط ويجب عليك أن تراعيه هو فقط ,انما العميل هو يبدأ من البائع الذي تشتري منه البضاعة والناقل الذي ينقل لك والعامل الذي يبيع لك ثم الزبون الذي يشتري منك . ولكل واحد من هؤلا ء العملاء ما يناسبه في التعامل . 
هذا باختصار وللحديث بقية .. 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو 
كيف نغير طريقة التفكير ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

م/عارف سمان :31:


----------



## فتوح (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

آآآآآآآه ولماذا لا تشركونا في هذا الحوار الممتع

المهندس عارف محمد السمان

المشرفة صناعة المعمار

المهنس ولاء

حواركم ممتع عن إرضاء العميل

وحقيقة عملية جذب عميل قد تكون سهلة ولكن المحافظة عليه هي الصعبة والتي تتطلب من الشركات المجهود الكبير من متابعة ومحاولة لإرضائه وخدمة ما بعد البيع

أمتعني ما كتبتم وحواركم


----------



## المهندس166 (28 أغسطس 2006)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> آآآآآآآه ولماذا لا تشركونا في هذا الحوار الممتع
> 
> ...




نعم في الحقيقة ان عملية الاحتفاظ بالعميل مهمة تحتاج الى خطة استراتيجية , وتبعـا لـذلك تحرص المنظمات الناجحة على تطوير أدائها لمواجهة هذه الوضعية , وحالما تدرك توقف بعـض مـن المستهلكين عن شراء سلعها أو خدماتها وتحولهم إلى منافسيها , تكرس كل جهودها للإتصال بهم وتحديد مسببات ذلك والعمل على علاجها .
إن حرص هذه المنظمات بهذا الأمر , يستند على ما يمكن أن تتكبده من تكاليف مضاعفة لتعـويض الفاقد من زبائنها الحاليين , إذ تقدر تكلفة الحصول على زبون جديد بخمسة أضعاف تكلفة المحافظة على زبون قديم ) ) كما تشير إحدى الدراسات في هذا الصدد , أن تخفـيض المنظمـة لمعدل فقدان الزبائن لديها بنسبة %5 فقط يمكن أن يؤدي إلى زيادة أرباحها من %25 إلى %85 
مما تقدم نجد أن القياس الدقيق لرضا المستهلك يتطلب إستخدام أكثر من أسـلوب أو أداة , وتبني أساليب أكثر فاعلية من مجرد رد الفعل , فالقصور الذي تنطوي عليه بعض هذه النظم يجعـل من الصعب الإعتماد على نظام أو آخر بل يجب الجمع بين أكثر من نظام أو أسلوب .
(مقتبس)


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (29 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الر حيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بك أخي م. عارف ... وطولت الغيبة علينا .

على العموم عودا حميدا ويسعدنا تواجدك وتبهجنا طلتك ... وموضوعك زي السكر .... ( : 

أحب أن أشارك في الموضوع من واقع تجربة عملية .

أرى أنكم ركزتم كثيرا من خلال مناقشتكم عن إرضاء العميل وكيفية التعامل معه وخدمته بطريقة ممتازة تضمن للشركة الحفاظ عليه .

ولكن ما أريد التكلم عنه هو أن لكل شركة ( حسب الخدمات التي تقدمها ) نوعية معينة من العملاء والزبائن ، ويتوجب على الشركة معرفة كيفية اصطيادهم والتركيز عليهم وخدمتهم .

كنت قد عملت في شركة لصيانة المعدات والوحدات الهيدروليكية بداية تخرجي ... وكنت أتعامل رغم كوني مهندس صيانة وتصميم مع عملاء مختلفين في طبائعهم وأخلاقهم وجنسياتهم .

وقد عانيت كثيرا ... وأحد صور هذه المعاناة هو أنك مضطر لتنفيذ طلبات العميل مهما بدت مستحيلة ... وإذا حاولت إقناعه بأن هذا التصميم مثلا غير ممكن فإنه يدخل معك في نقاشات وحوارات ... وإذا بدأت بالشرح تفاجأت بأن العميل غير مهندس ( في أغلب الأحوال ) وستعاني حتى تحاول إقناعه ... وفي النهاية يقول لك نفذ التصميم وعلى مسؤوليتي الخاصة !!!!

هذا النوع من العملاء صعب إرضاءه ... وخاصة إذا كان تاجر أو صاحب عمل وليس لديه علم أو شهادة ... وعملية التعامل معهم والأخذ والرد تحتاج إلى مهارة خاصة لا أتقنها ... ) : 

باختصار إن موظفي قسم المبيعات أو خدمة العملاء يجب أن يكونوا مهيئين ومدربين لخدمة الزبائن والتعامل معهم في كل الأحوال .. أحيانا يأتيك عميل غاضب ..فماذا تفعل في هذه الحال ؟؟ ... يجب عليك أن تمتص غضبه وتبتسم في وجهه و .... و ..... الخ.

 وأذكر في أحد المرات جاءنا عميل غاضب بسبب تأخر في عملية التسليم فجاء مشرف المبيعات وأقعده في مكتبه وبدأ يسمع شكواه ثم دخلت المحادثة في قصص وحكاوي وضاع العميل في الحكاية وكلمة من هنا وكلمة من هناك حتى نسي الموضوع وبدأ يضحك ويبتسم ثم في النهاية يعطى موعد آخر للتسليم ويتقبله بصدر رحب .

أحد أسرار فن التعامل مع الآخرين هو معرفة اهتمامات العميل أو الزبون ... وبذلك يتكلم معه الموظف في الموضوع الذي يثير اهتمام العميل وبذلك تجده مرتاح وحتى إن كانت العملية تتطلب انتظار الزبون .

فن التعامل مع الآخرين مهم جدا في هذه الاحوال .

أشكركم مرة أخرى على هذا الموضوع ... وبارك الله فيك أخي عارف ونتمنى أن تزورنا في قسم الميكانيكا .

أطيب الأمنيات للجميع ...

أخوكم
أبو عمــــــــر


----------



## gosa (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*بعد السلام......... اسمحو لي لدي تعليق..........*

مساء الخيرات عليكم وأول كلامي سلام.......
اسمحو لي بعد التحية الطيبة عليكو وعلي المشاركون في هذا الموضوع انع موضوع مهم جدا وفعال جدا جدا
وكثير من الشركات والؤسسات تجهل هذه النقطة المهمة ومدي حب العميل للمعاملة الطيبة .
ولكن ........
اسمحو لي فقد لفت نظري رأي يحتمل الصواب ويحتمل الخطأ فكثير من الزبائن او العملاء المحترمين يحتقرون هذه الخدمة الجيدة وذلك لانهم إما غير مرحبين بذلك أو عندهم مشكلة وغير قابلة للنقاش او طلبه مستحيل ولا يريد التخلي عنه أو كان منفعل جدا وهذا في الغالب أو وأنا في شدة الأسف اقول انه لايٌقدر أن الأنسان الذي يقف أمامه ويقدم له هذه الخدمة هو انسان مثله ومن بني البشر ولكنه يعتقد انه مش من مستواه وثقافته وهو الحال في معظم مراكز الصيانة - خدمة العملاء - السوبر ماركت - المطاعم وغيرها...... 
وأذكر في يوم من الأيام رأيت تصرفا غريبا جدا من احد الزبائن في احدي مطاعم الوجبات السريعة المشهورة بمصر بل وبالوطن العربي تجاه موظف الكاشير بسبب انا طلب من الزبون أعادة الطلب مرة اخري بسبب ان مكينة الأوامر تعطلت فجأة وضاع الأمر فكان رد الزبون (أنت عبيط انت مش عارف انت بتكلم مين؟) .......وكانت خناقة لرب السماء ومسكين أخد العامل فيها جزا
غربية ما انت واحد من الناس ولا يمكن غير كدا ومش واخد باله ولا عشان انت افضل ثقافتا او اعلي ماديا عن هذا الأنسان البسيط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لا أعلم؟
وغيرها من المواقف المماثلة......
ومن هنا تخيلت اني مكان هذا الأنسان وسألت كيف يعاملني الناس هكذا مادمت ابتسم وألبي طلباتهم بكل صبر وصدر رحب؟
اعتقد انه من الأفضل ايضا ان نعمل علي اسعاد الأخرين كما هم يحاولون اسعادنا في الخدمة التي يقدمونها لنا علي القل بدون نرفزة أو كبرياء لدرجة الغرور والعياذ بالله
أرجو اني مكونش طولت عليكم والله معكم 
وأخر الكلام السلام
سلام........:55:​


----------



## eldaly (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبارك الله فى الجميع.
والله انى لاعلم اننا جميع لدينا هذه الحبات التى تحلى ايامنا لكن وللاسف مع ضغوط الحياة وببعدنا عن تعاليم ديننا الحنيف اصبنا الكسل لتحريك هذه الحبات فاللهم ارفع عنا ما نحن فيه حتى تكون كل ايامنا زى السكر وكل عام وكل المسلمين بالف خير اعاد الله علينا الشهر الكريم باليمن والبركات وشكرا


----------



## محمود عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع الغلايات*

اريد كتاب عن الغلايات


----------

